# looking for nc liveaboards



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ahoy, 
I am looking for liveaboards in North Carolina willing to talk about their life for an upcoming book about life on the Intracoastal. I would appreciate any and all contacts. The book will also include those who work on the ICW--so if you know any oystermen or women, barge operators, or bridgetenders, I'd love to talk to all. 
Thanks in advance,
Kate Walsh


----------

